# Pakete von Port X die bei NW-Karte 1 ankommen an NW-Karte 2 weitersenden?!



## Hawkster (7. November 2010)

Hui, überschrift ist nicht so prall, aber weiß derzeit auch net wie ich das erkläutern soll.

Hab hier ein Windows XP embedded, und möchte folgendes realisieren:

Der Embedded hat 2 Netzwerkkarten die sich in unterscheidlichen Netzen befinden (172.16.1.1 und 10.1.0.1)

Nun meine Frage: Ist es möglich, Signale, welche über den Port X kommen, auf die andere Netzwerkkarte umzumappen (Bridge)?

Also, erklärung:
Über Port 2000 z.b. kommt bei 172.16.1.1 ein Paket an, nun soll das Windows "erkennen" und diese Pakete direkt in das Netz der 2. Netzwerkkarte Mappen also "10.1.0.1". Und alle Pakete die von 10.1.0.1 kommen wieder zurück in die Netzwerkkarte 172.16.1.1.

Klingt gaga, aber würde gerne wissen ob das geht.
Wichtig ist, es darf Definitiv nur dieser Port sein. Also nicht alle Datenpakete routen sondern definitiv nur dieses eine.

Vielen dank für die Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster


----------

